# Which Buddy Heater?



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Clam Yukon and would like to buy a new heater. Presently, I am using a single burner tank-mounted heater. If I recall correctly, it cranks out between 9,000 and 14,000 btu's. However, I am concerned that at some point it will touch the side of my shelter and burn a hole in the fabric. I also might wake up dead some day, since it has no low oxygen shut off. From what I understand, the Buddy heaters do not get as hot on the backs and sides and have an automatic shut-off for low oxygen levels. My question is whether I should go with the Buddy heater or the Big Buddy heater. I like the heat output of the larger model, but am wondering whether it will take up too much room in my shelter. Thoughts?


----------



## rough_surface (Jan 3, 2009)

I think for the money the big buddy is your better bet. You can always turn it down or off if you get to warm. Getting cold fishing is no fun. You can buy them all day long for $150 but Northwoods in Pinconning has them for $99.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

tommieboy said:


> I have a Clam Yukon and would like to buy a new heater. Presently, I am using a single burner tank-mounted heater.


That is what I use in my Yukon, and was wondering the same thing.

I just don't want to lose the warmth, and was wondering if the buddy heater would heat it up enough.


----------



## pintuckeyice (Jan 1, 2011)

Used a buddy heater in a Yukon all last winter it was enough for me. Everyone one is different as far as how much heat they need. Had a big buddy the year before didn't like it took up to much space.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

I have been using the Buddy heater since they came out. Works great in my portable Clam and in my hunting tent.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have the big buddy and the regular buddy heater. I use the smaller of the two 99% of the time and with it on high it will drive you out of a 2 man flip-over shanty.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ih772 said:


> I have the big buddy and the regular buddy heater. I use the smaller of the two 99% of the time and with it on high it will drive you out of a 2 man flip-over shanty.


 
good call thats what i was thinking too on the little buddy. but there is a formula for btus need from a furnace. i have it but not sure if it will work or not it goes buy sq foot area of a hosue . the buddy heater are more ment for those alasken guide camping tents. all you need is a colmen heater i will get the link in a mintue. if your going to pic a buddy heater i would go for the small one.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess I will try the smaller one, and if it doesn't work, then look for a discounted heater in the classified section. :evil:

How long do they last on a tank?

I like to be out of my bulky suit when I fish, so I need some warmth.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i was able to heat mine with just a two mantel lantren in my shapell so if that help and take off the jacket cause the inside was blacked out.


http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=411148&pdesc=Mr_Heater_Little_Buddy_Propane_Heater&aID=504C1&merchID=4006
 
this model heats 200 sqfoot area which you are about 35 sqfoot. just the floor area is what there heating it like 35 sq foot for a clam nanook shelter. 
 
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=432333&pdesc=Mr_Heater_Portable_Buddy_Heater&aID=503A6C&merchID=4006
 
here is the add for the buddy heater 
This Portable Buddy Heater is great for tents, RVs, hunting blinds, garages, cabins, or anywhere else you need a blast of heat. Two heat settings produce 4,000 and 9,000 BTUs and heat up to 200 sq. ft. Lightweight, easy-to-carry design features built-in accidental tip-over safety shutoff switch and automatic low-oxygen shutoff switch. Includes fold-down handle for compact storage and swivel-out regulator for easy fuel connection. Outputs heat for up to 6 hours with a 1-lb. propane tank and up to 110 hours with a 20-lb. tank (tanks not included). CSA certified.

 
your better off with the mr little buddy heater not the standard buddy heater.
something like this to hold the heater.
 
http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=23145&pc=404


----------



## Fineline (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a little buddy heater for my 2 person eastman icecube. I get about 6 hrs out of a one lb tank. I can sit in there with out a coat even on extremely cold days. I bought mine on a end of season sale at lowes for $39.00.


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the buddy and it gets really hot. Have to shut it off sometimes. I set it outside while I pack up and it is cooled down by the time I put it away and it has never done anything to the fabric. I also bought the filter and hose to hook up to the bigger tank. Works great!


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I fished a ton last year with a leaky, hole ridden clam 2000 shanty and I usually have it on low. Got a Clam fish trap guide and am sure it's going to be adequate. I can't give you a definite answer for propane use, but I drag around a 20lb tank with the hose and fuel filter, and I used a tank and a half all of last year for hundreds and hundreds of ours and I like to be warm, fishing in a tee shirt. FYI get the fuel filter if you are going to use the tank and hose or else you have good potential of having issues with it stopping working due to clogged lines.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, I'm up in the UP and it's getting cold and I just can't wait for ice fishing, this is getting me jacked I got a doe on monday and want to tag out so I won't feel obligated to late season bow hunt. Bring on first ice! Oh and I finally have a flasher and power auger I can't wait to use!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Man, I'm up in the UP and it's getting cold and I just can't wait for ice fishing, this is getting me jacked I got a doe on monday and want to tag out so I won't feel obligated to late season bow hunt. Bring on first ice! Oh and I finally have a flasher and power auger I can't wait to use!


 

i think were all jacked for some ice by now. still weighting on half of the stuff i ordered. and can't belive were about 2 week beind manistee for frost. this year down here i am in the se mi around detroit. i know it gets colder in the up btw.. but ya it starting to head to wards hard water. down hear too. any ice on the bays up there yet.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

swaprat said:


> any ice on the bays up there yet.


Nah, we aren't getting nearly cold enough yet, had some snow/sleet a month ago, but temps aren't nearly consistent enough to even put a skim on. Won't be for nearly a month and a half beginning of December till we can even think of safely getting on the frozen water. Inland away from the big lakes might get a little frozen water sooner, but in my best judgment I'd have to say quite some time to come at least end of November at the earliest.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I forgot to add that I will run the buddy heater on high for a couple minutes after setting the shanty up, then throttle it back to low until its time to pack up and head back to shore.


----------



## dachmation (Jan 20, 2006)

I fish with IH772 some and his portable Buddy as well as mine are plenty for our 2 man shaks, Like he said after getting it warm end up shutting it off some times


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Nah, we aren't getting nearly cold enough yet, had some snow/sleet a month ago, but temps aren't nearly consistent enough to even put a skim on. Won't be for nearly a month and a half beginning of December till we can even think of safely getting on the frozen water. Inland away from the big lakes might get a little frozen water sooner, but in my best judgment I'd have to say quite some time to come at least end of November at the earliest.


 

thats about when we get good ice i just know you guys are a few ahead up there . we get it arond the end of decemeber good ice we can stand on. last year it was just was wondering on weather thanks for the info. you know it that time. i am ichin to be fishin. lol's


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dachmation said:


> I fish with IH772 some and his portable Buddy as well as mine are plenty for our 2 man shaks, Like he said after getting it warm end up shutting it off some times


 
it depends on were your at if your in white water canada where it can hit -70 below. they hit a wold record temp back about 1989. when we went up there. any ways the up it's cold. but south east michigan it a little warmer but still cold. just depends on temp and need and likeing for how much warmth. i am from the south east and thinking the small heater for a two man to run it constantly is perfect on low to med. but it does depend on geography in the state.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

get the big buddy..so that way when your using the little buddy and thinking "I wish I would've gotten the big buddy" you'll already have it 

I got the big buddy and I love it.. I put it on high and it's a super fast warm up, then cut back to low, or medium (kids gotta be toasty warm). I like 2 tanks in the unit (lasts longer) and I like the fan/blower on the big buddy...plus I think the paint roller screen grill modification thingy is more easily adapted to the big buddy 
I also use the heater other than ice fishing


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

BryPaulD said:


> get the big buddy..so that way when your using the little buddy and thinking "I wish I would've gotten the big buddy" you'll already have it
> 
> I got the big buddy and I love it.. I put it on high and it's a super fast warm up, then cut back to low, or medium (kids gotta be toasty warm). I like 2 tanks in the unit (lasts longer) and I like the fan/blower on the big buddy...plus I think the paint roller screen grill modification thingy is more easily adapted to the big buddy
> I also use the heater other than ice fishing


Haha spot on man, I agree for the fast warm up and fan, and I don't think the additional space/wieght would make a big deal. Speaking of I love the paint roller screen grill mod I just need to go out and get one and figure it out, sure will be the way I've been jimmying it up for years


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay the big buddy it is then. Who has a good deal on them?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you are pulling your shanty with a quad or sled and space isn't at a premium, then get the big buddy. If you pull by hand and space is tight, you'll regret not buying the smaller and much lighter version. The fan on the big buddy is a waste of batteries, it doesn't warm up an area any faster.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

MECDave said:


> Okay the big buddy it is then. Who has a good deal on them?


try this: 

http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3185


----------



## tommieboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of your responses. I'm ruling out the smallest heater because I don't want to buy the individual propane cylinders. I prefer to run a bulk 5 gallon cylinder. I'm also a bit of a heat monster and prefer to fish lightly dressed when I can. I also want my wife to be comfortable when she goes with me. (She said she will this year!) I'm therefore leaning towards the bigger unit, especially since I don't want to buy twice. Since we are getting closer to the season, I think I will run over to a store when it has shelters on display and that also carries both heaters so I can get a better idea on the space requirements. I may have to wait a bit but, I will probably be able to decide pretty easily if the large unit simply takes up to much space. If it doesn't then I will probably go for the higher BTU's! Thanks again!


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

BryPaulD said:


> try this:
> 
> http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3185


Thanks. Cheaper than I have seen them any where else so far

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

